# XML auslesen (simpel)



## Klaus66 (12. Jan 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin grade etwas verzweifelt, weil ich doch relativ planlos bin was das Thema XML auslesen angeht unter java. ich arbeite momentan mit awt (wusste kein grund für swing), und möchte damit die daten aus der xml-datei eines webservices auslesen. mein problem dabei ist, dass ich einfach keine ahnung habe, wie ich das machen soll...
klar, ich könnte jetzt mit string-funktionen arbeiten, aber ich will ja im prinzip nur die werte haben.
also beispiel: <bananenzahl>43</bananenzahl>
die 43 hätte ich dann gerne in eine variable! wisst ihr da weiter wie man das machen könnte? vllt gibts infos darüber irgendwo auf einer webseite die verständlich für einen ist wie mich? taste mich dort grade so ran...


vielen dank!
MfG
Klaus


----------



## DP (12. Jan 2008)

hallo klaus,

deine aufgabe bekommst du mit der forensuche schnell gelöst


----------



## XDestroy (13. Jan 2008)

habe das gleiche problem wie klaus66!

bin hier grad echt am verzweifeln, denn im forum sind soooooooo viele threads. dabei will ich doch nur den inhalt von den tags in variablen haben. dafür muss es doch schon was geben *heul*

es is so kompliziert das alles hier im forum, weil da spezielle problem mit dabei sind...

danke!!!!!
grüße
xdestroy


----------



## Roar (13. Jan 2008)

XDestroy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> habe das gleiche problem wie klaus66!


nein so ein zufall und ihr wohnt anscheinend auch noch in der selben straße. ihr könnt euch ja zusammentun, 4 augen sehen mehr suchergebnisse als 2 :lol:



> es is so kompliziert das alles hier im forum, weil da spezielle problem mit dabei sind...


dann ignorier die "speziellen probleme" halt. im übrigen gibt es hier im forum auch irgendwo einen thread mit extra einem anfängerbeispiel  :gaen:


----------



## XDestroy (13. Jan 2008)

witzig =)

ich such da schon seit tagen an einer lösung. mein problem ist nämlich, dass ich die xml-daten schon als string habe...

und nicht aus einer datei. und ich möchte ja nur die daten in verschiedene variablen haben. mehr nicht.

hilfe pls


----------



## DP (13. Jan 2008)

vielleicht kann klaus da mehr sagen...


----------



## XDestroy (13. Jan 2008)

was soll denn das? ich bin nicht klaus. und wenn jemand planlos schreibt, dann wird er das wohl auch sein.

außerdem ist mein problem eher anders, soll ich einen neuen thread aufmachen?
ich fand den titel ehrlich gesagt passend genug, um mich hier auszuheulen!!!

ich suche und suche und suche und finde nur extrem komplizierte beispiele.
irgendwo links extrem komplizierten XPath-Beispielen. Ich raff einfach nicht was dort steht.

Dabei ist mein Problem sowas von simpel. Ich habe eine String-Variable mit XML-Tags.
Den Inhalt daraus zu lesen ist mein Problem. Ich verlier bisschen die nerven grad.


danke!


----------



## DP (13. Jan 2008)

such mal nach _jdom lesen_


----------



## Fresh0razoR (14. Jan 2008)

http://www.jdom.org/docs/faq.html

"How to construct a Document from a String"

gruß
fresh


----------



## XDestroy (14. Jan 2008)

Danke @beide!!

Ich habe jetzt mal nach jdom lesen gesucht. aber irgendwie werde ich da noch nicht so fundig. ich habe jetzt folgenden thread gelesen:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=60379&highlight=jdom+lesen

hier habe ich das problem, dass ich nicht mal importieren kann, was der da importiert

dann folgenden:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=44551&highlight=jdom+lesen

hier versteh ich gar nix. irgendwie VIEL zu großes beispiel. ich hab einen ganz simplen string aus einem web-service.

und dann den:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=39425&highlight=jdom+lesen

hier sind leider nur auszüge aus dem code. ich weiß gar nicht, was ich importieren muss =(

mein xml-string sieht ungefähr so aus:

<temperature>-4</temperature><city>berlin</city> usw.

was ich machen möchte wär dann:
string city = (wert der bei city steht)
string temperature = (wert der bei temperature steht)

irgendwie hat mein lehrer bisschen recht gehabt. das internet ist so groß, da sucht man mittlerweile so lange nach dem was man braucht, bis man irgendwie aufgibt =(

wär für hilfe echt dankbar!!


----------



## Faruun (14. Jan 2008)

Fresh0razoR hat gesagt.:
			
		

> http://www.jdom.org/docs/faq.html
> 
> "How to construct a Document from a String"
> 
> ...



Also da findest Du alles zu dem Problem, incl. wie importier ich JDOM, wie lese ich Werte aus, wie suche in einer xml-Datei.
Wenn Du spezielle Fragen zu JDOM hast, die über "ich weiß gar nicht, was ich machen soll" hinausgehen, dann immer fragen 

Gruß,
Faruun


----------

